
Pfizer seals $160bn Allergan deal to create drugs giant - druml
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34900344
======
quotha
Pfizer CEO Ian Read: "This is a great deal for America" looking to pull off
largest inversion ever to Ireland to escape US corp taxes -- @SaraEisen

